

Mental Health and Productivity Web App for College Students - marinate
https://www.lifejacket.io/

======
marinate
Lifejacket helps college students manage to-do lists, calculate grades, track
moods/feelings and anonymously share moods/feelings with their fellow
classmates. Drawing on concepts from social emotional learning (SEL) and
positive psychology, Lifejacket aims to help reduce stress and depression on
college campuses, increase productivity, and spread happiness. Although you
need to be a student at a currently limited number of universities, I'd really
appreciate feedback! Thanks!

